# Dancing skeletons



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I would *love* to be able to do this! It would need very light skeletons--and I can't see how he is turning the heads.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It would look great at night when you couldn't see the rods.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilarious!

A little hard to see, but it appears he's holding a white bar in his mouth that has lines or wires extending from the ends to the sides of each skellie's head. That would allow him to manipulate their head movement in perfect unison with his.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun, fun fun!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love that! I think Roxy is right, there is something in his mouth/mask that moves the skelly heads. That is so very cool.....
I'd love to make something like that and I think someone like Tim Shea could help explain it. He did a similar marionette type thing with one of his sick skelly/zombie puppets. (dubbax3 I haven't see him post since 2015 though.)


----------

